# Madrix Controllers



## avilicious (Feb 14, 2012)

Looking for some insight on how people like working with Madrix LED Lighting control solutions. I would greatly appreciate everyone's input on how they like working with the controller. 

Thanks!


----------



## ruinexplorer (Feb 14, 2012)

Personally haven't used them. What application do you intend to use it? Anything out of the ordinary?


----------



## bishopthomas (Feb 15, 2012)

I've never used it but know a guy who uses it to control his LED dance floor. He seems to like it... Download the demo and see for yourself.


----------



## tpctech (Feb 28, 2012)

I just started using Madrix for a LED pixel stick project I am custom building (8 universes!) it nativly outputs sACN or DMX with a external USB to DMX box and the internal Madrix "scenes" can be recalled via DMX from light board using a DMX to USB convertor. There are many you tube videos on Madrix.

good luck KEN


----------



## tk2k (Feb 29, 2012)

They are fantastic, honestly. I jsut use a basic NEO system with one universe to control 24 RGB LEDs but it's very very good. The setup has a bit of a learning curve to it but after maybe an hour I can do 95% of what it does. I'm very happy with the signal processing too. 

Got an extra NEO i'm looking to sell if you are interested shoot me a PM


----------

